# Bombillos ahorradores que titilan



## leprofece (Abr 14, 2017)

Tengo unas lamparas ahorradoras que titilan le cambie condensadores a la placa y nada en you tube dicen que es cosa de las fases de la luz y que hay que poner un condensador en la linea de ca de la casa   QUE ME DICEN UDS???


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 14, 2017)

Hola, eso ocurre porque hay una pequeña corriente que circula por ellas. Cuando la fuente interna de dichas lámparas alcanza determinado valor de tensión, comienza a funcionar en un destello, y se apaga, ya​ que la mencionada corriente es muy pobre para sostener su funcionamiento y el ciclo se repite. Chequea si existen lámparas neón en las llaves de encendido, si es así quitarlas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2017)

Hola Cesar , las lámparas ahorradoras , y las led parpadean cuando el interruptor tiene un led indicador . 

*Se puede agregar un capacitor de 1 uF 250 Vac , del tipo de ventilador , en paralelo con la lámpara .*

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2017)

Si el interruptor tiene neón indicador ocurre eso, sobre todo con las de baja potencia


----------

